# Lorain County Morels



## jakesonjakes (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey there everybody,
I'm Jake, I am new to the board and to morel hunting. I found a single black morel in Lorain County last Thursday by chance and have been looking frantically around the are for more mushrooms ever since. I've done research and it seems like the places to look are around elms and in disturbed areas. Are there any other places that I should be looking? Are abandoned railroad tracks a good place to look? How many days should I wait after a good rain to go hunt? If I don't have my own secret places to look, do I have any chance of finding morels again? Has anyone else in Lorain County found morels recently?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I would love to eat some more of these beauties.

-jake


----------



## not2oldyet (Apr 21, 2013)

Usually where there is one there is more. I also circle the area several times and then reverse directions and go the other way. Just changing my viewing angle helps. I would keep going back to that area, maybe now they will be bigger and easier to spot. We hunt in the sun and in the rain but the day after a rain should be best. We also find them around dead cherry trees. Go slow and Good Luck Jake!!


----------



## luvfrozen1 (May 7, 2014)

We found some Morels but several half free morels. My husband is reluctant to eat them pending identification. Is there any expert here that is good at identification. It breaks my heart throwing away like 30 good mushroom. I've looked online and they appear to be the half free ones but he is afraid. I would like to find someone locally to look at them here in lorain county. Thanks


----------



## bigoldtrees (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi luvfrozen. Try this site, very useful. http://www.mushroomexpert.com/


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

cut them in half longways if they are hollow they are good morels if they are solid throw them away


----------

